# Close Grip Bench Press ???



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its probably one of the best tricep exercises. Thing is i find alot more comftable on my wrists to use a ez bar instead of my bench press bar. But because its shorter i cant hook it on my bench spotters so cant load up the heavy weight. Any ideas ????


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

if its hurting your wrists try a wider grip. when i do cgbp i have my ring finger on the bit where the smooth bit of the bar meets the knurled bit, so just narrower than shoulder width. make sure your arms are tucked into your body and you;; really feel it on your tris


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

your grip os probably too narrow. Any closer than shoulder width does nothing for your tris and only serves to **** your wrists.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> your grip os probably too narrow. Any closer than shoulder width does nothing for your tris and only serves to **** your wrists.


Agree, I used to have my hands next to each other which put loads of strain on my wrist. Since trying it the new way (what mike said) I'm lifting heavier and feeling it more.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> if its hurting your wrists try a wider grip. when i do cgbp i have my ring finger on the bit where the smooth bit of the bar meets the knurled bit, so just narrower than shoulder width. make sure your arms are tucked into your body and you;; really feel it on your tris


Agree, amount of people I see do this exercise and when finish have pain in there wrists.

I usually lower it down about inch from my chest then power out


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Agree, amount of people I see do this exercise and when finish have pain in there wrists.
> 
> I usually lower it down about inch from my chest then power out


i vary the height i lower the bar down, i tend to use a power rack and set the pins 4-5 inches of my chest. i then lower the weight onto the pins and work on driving the weight up from a dead start


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great thread - I have been doing exactly that - hands literally together and always felt weird / stressed wrists. I shall be changing that today! Cheers guys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

i often stick boards up my tshirt when doing CG. Really focus on the tris from a dead stop.

a 2board, for me is about right. you do look a tool doing it though.

Another good one is JM press, Really need to leave your ego at the door, an empty bar is good for a start! lol ruins your tri.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> i vary the height i lower the bar down, i tend to use a power rack and set the pins 4-5 inches of my chest. i then lower the weight onto the pins and work on driving the weight up from a dead start


Thanks, will try that


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

According to Stuart McDonald (of Brawn/Beyond Brawn fame), the grip difference between standard and close-grip pressing should only be around 5 inches. Anything narrower will lead to elbow and wrist problems.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to do bench with a close grip anyway cos i've got a bad shoulder. Have my hands about parallel with my shoulders.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> i often stick boards up my tshirt when doing CG. Really focus on the tris from a dead stop.
> 
> a 2board, for me is about right. you do look a tool doing it though.
> 
> Another good one is JM press, Really need to leave your ego at the door, an empty bar is good for a start! lol ruins your tri.


Jm press ?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Jm press ?


BUMP

JM Press?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, that ^^


----------

